# Stability Findings



## Shawnts106 (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi everyone, I have setup a 10gallon tank for QT fish, and have been doing the fishless cycleing with liquid ammonia for about a week or so now...

I have added enough ammonia to bump it up to about .5ppm and I have yet after a WEEK of adding stability, anywhere from 1 to 2 capfullys a day to see ANY nitrite as of yet...

I have added a total of I think 100mL in a weeks time to see NOTHING but ammonia... Im still giving it time, but I still have yet to get the information how these denitrifying bacteria live in an inclosed airtight ammonia free environment for any length of time...

If I dont see improvements within a week more then I will try Bio Spira and see how it does...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Great idea to test the stuff. Everyone wants to know if it really works.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

It does really work... lemmie guess, you got the stuff from the same batch at the same store? My guess its been past its prime, I get it as soon as a new shipment comes in, although now, I never use any kind of biological boost, I use media from other tanks.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The seachem rep said its good for 4 years.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

well he'd say that wouldn't he??? he's a representative for a company that wants you to buy the product he's selling. Did he explain why it is viable for 4 years? I'd be interested in his explination. If it indeed is live bacteria then I would not buy stability that is more than a few weeks old at the store... and like I've said, I had very good results when I setup my 125 gallon saltwater tank. I'm sure the old salt said something about it being best when its fresh, but I could be mistaken


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well of course it is, but bacteria are tough little buggers and can last quite awhile when dormant. The only reasons I can think of for it not to be working are if that bottle got too hot or cold, of if Shawn killed it by adding too much ammonia.

Stability works great. You say you don't have nitrite, but do you have nitrAte? Maybe you're virtually skipping nitrite, converting it so fast it doesn't appear in testing? 

Come to think of it, why are you adding ammonia when using Stability? Ammonia is food for growing a few bacteria up to the levels stability establishes instantly. ( well, within a week anyway )


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2006)

emc7 said:


> The seachem rep said its good for 4 years.


Ha ha ha, and the Tetra rep said if you use "easy balance" you will never have to do water changes either.


----------



## Shawnts106 (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi again... NEW FINDINGS:

I tested the ammonia again and it has reached 0ppm, but with no NITRITE yet, and no NITRATE yet...

I did test with a different testkit, so I will test again tomorow with both to see if there is a difference, and see if Im getting some good nitrite/nitrate yet...


LMBO! 4 years my FOOT! geeze! YEAH, they may be tough... but COME ON!!!

lol, tetra!! HAHA... EASY BALANCE... lol, these reps are SOOO FUNNY!

anyway...

I am adding Ammonia with the stability to BUILD the filter VERY VERY well before I go and add a bunch of fish all at once to it to be QT'd....
MAY not be nessessary but its not hurting...

anyway..

Ill let you guys know tomorow night/ or thursday morning/afternoon what I have found about the testing..

OH, and:
PS my B-Day is the 30th!
COUGH!!!!! %^*@(#&(! oh my!

what A STRANGE COUGH!


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

So, is Easy Balance completely useless?
Lol.
I've been using the product but that doesn't mean I haven't been doing water changes. It says on the bottle that you'd still have to do water changes, just that it LESSENS the amount of changes.
So would I be wasting $, to buy another bottle?


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

Did you use the Prime before the Stability? Just curious. I used Stability because I screwed up my bacteria by adding Maracyn Plus to my main tank. The Stability got rid of the ammonia after just two dosings. I love the stuff and it was free.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I don't know know if easybalance is completely useless, but it's not very useful.


----------



## Shawnts106 (Feb 27, 2006)

Just so everyone knows Im useing RODI water, so no need for prime 


also, I havent had a chance to RETEST it yet... SOO... Ill get back with you on that....


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2006)

Got any cardinal fry yet?


----------



## pokagon55 (Jan 31, 2006)

I have never used Stability but have read about it. According to someothers findings, it is suppose to work very well. I have used Bio-Spira after trashing my biofilter with Malichite Green. That stuff worked in two weeks.

I have also used Stress Syme when I set up my first tank and it worked ok too but it took a little longer than two weeks. It was about 2 1/2 weeks almost three.


----------



## Shawnts106 (Feb 27, 2006)

No fry, but not trying at the moment... and I have YET to test the water... so... ONE DAY!!! haha

yeah, So far Stability seems good, we will know for sure when I remember that I need to test the tank! haha


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

Too much ammonia does kill the bacteria as Salt said. Also, I have set up three tanks with Stability and if I do not catch the nitrites FAST they are gone within 12 hours.


----------

